

Gamers solve protein puzzles  - cwan
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/08/04/4814345-gamers-solve-protein-puzzles

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1576043>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575557>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575321>

